# I want to run away from home tonight!



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm at my dead end.

I want to run away from my home and my husband for couple of days. Just find a cheap hotel to stay by myself.

Can it be a way to solve marriage problems?


----------



## Tiredspouse0297 (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know if it's a solution but I know exactly how you feel. At this point I'm ready to pack my kids (no kids together) and drive far away. I'm just overwhelmed with everything right now.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

...


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I wrote an email to my husband, telling him I'm losing my hope because he never wants to put effort our sexual life. It seems I'm the only one who cares about having great sex with the spouse in the entire marriage. I feel I'm the only person who need sex but I have to ask permission for his love, for touching his penis and sucking his cok.

I feel something really wrong in this whole thing. 

Shouldn't he be the one who also shares the work taking care of my sexual needs, too?

Sorry, I really hate the phrase, "take care", if I always need to insist, asking for care, telling him what to do, it actually turned me off.

I don't feel I'm badly desired nor wanted. I don't feel his passion. I don't feel I'm a special woman that he's comfortable to try everything and to enjoy everything with me. I don't feel loved in many ways in bed.

I want to run away from him. Tonight!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I'm at my dead end.
> 
> I want to run away from my home and my husband for couple of days. Just find a cheap hotel to stay by myself.
> 
> Can it be a way to solve marriage problems?


You have a child, it will really make your child feel insecure if you do that. 

Please calm down, nobody's life is great. We have to act mature. I used to run away from home, now I just find that conduct naive and unproductive. 

Think about the good things you have. Think that a lot of women are abused by their husbands. Think that a lot of single mothers have to work hard to support themselves and their children. Think that a lot of women are also trapped in marriages with uncaring husbands. Think that a lot of people have no shelters. Think that a lot of people have to borrow money to live, they are stressed and exhausted..............

Not many people have happy marriages, not everybody's life is perfect, from this forum, you can see.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Mslonely..go ahead. Go have your coupla days. It might not help the marriage, but it might help save your sanity? Maybe you could do some real thinking...or NO thinking at all? If it's what you need at this current point in time, go for it. Two days in a motel isn't going to be the end of things (at least it shouldn't be). I'm not so sure it's going to fix anything, but it might do YOU some good. I don't see it as running away...more a "time out" for grown ups. Book a room, if that's what you REALLY want to do.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

major misfit said:


> Mslonely..go ahead. Go have your coupla days. It might not help the marriage, but it might help save your sanity? Maybe you could do some real thinking...or NO thinking at all? If it's what you need at this current point in time, go for it. Two days in a motel isn't going to be the end of things (at least it shouldn't be). I'm not so sure it's going to fix anything, but it might do YOU some good. I don't see it as running away...more a "time out" for grown ups. Book a room, if that's what you REALLY want to do.


Not a bad idea! 

Sometimes we do need to sit down and meditate our life! 

Don't make others worry too much though!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Don't make others worry too much though!


I agree...a nice note letting the hubbers know that taking a couple of days to just clear the mind, gather some thoughts, etc. No harm, no foul.


----------



## pinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

MsLonely said:


> I wrote an email to my husband, telling him I'm losing my hope because he never wants to put effort our sexual life.
> 
> Shouldn't he be the one who also shares the work taking care of my sexual needs, too?
> 
> ...


maybe taking a night to yourself will be a good thing... it will give you the space to calm down and gather your thoughts... i think this should only be done if you really cant see any other option, by running this will not solve the problem.

Ás a woman, mother and wife myself i can understand your feelings right now and i myself have been in the same place with my husband just a few weeks ago.

As a woman and wife we want and need our husbands to sexually desire us to help us with our own self confidence. It is so important for sexual attraction in a marriage.


----------

